# Warped toilet flange, tile on concrete; Please look at my plan and correct...



## zboltman (Mar 15, 2021)

Replacing toilet on a tile floor, slab foundation.
Toilet flange is bent up at each side, oh about 3/16" of an inch.






















We can not afford to replace the flange. Tearing up tile and concrete is outside of our budget. 

The toilet is VERY uneven on the tile. The flange area is all dry now and it really looks "brittle".
After doing a bit of research, I have put together a plan.
Please tell me your opinions of this plan and how crazy I am...
1: Sand down existing flange with a belt sander to make it flat again.
2: Caulk the entire area between the flange and the tile. (Cleaning it all with Alcohol first)
3: install a Danco HydroSeat Flange repair on top of it. Using flexible silicone between the old flange and new repair flange.
4: Screw the new repair flange into the tile and concrete. Screw the new lange into the old; avoiding original flange bolts.
5: Set the toilet on the new repair flange; Draw a pencil line around it.
6: Place shims around the toilet so it does not move in any direction and is level. Draw pencil lines around shims to keep their place.
7: Remove toilet; trim all shims and glue them in place with silicone.
8: Place a heavy bead of silicone just inside the pencil line of the toilet outline.
9: Place a wax ring with plastic funnel onto the toilet. (*This is where I am not sure to use a was ring with or without a plastic funnel.*..)
10: Gently install the toilet bringing it straight down on top of everything that is in place.
11: Slowly sit on toilet to seat the wax ring. Without rocking side to side.
12: Put nuts on flange bolts and alternately tighten them.
13: Smooth out extruded silicone from under toilet edges.
14: Run a new small bead of silicone all around toilet and smooth it out.
15: hook up water and test!


----------



## SC Plumbing Repair (Dec 7, 2020)

If you cannot afford the new flange then you definetly cannot afford the advice on this forum......


----------



## zboltman (Mar 15, 2021)

SC Plumbing Repair said:


> If you cannot afford the new flange then you definetly cannot afford the advice on this forum......


Wow, not quite the advice I was looking for. That being said. What do you think of my procedure that I outlined? will it work?
I am just an amature. Jack of all trades, master of none.
We are retired and on a limited budget. Need to do work myself; but want to do it as right as possible that I can afford.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

zboltman said:


> Wow, not quite the advice I was looking for. That being said. What do you think of my procedure that I outlined? will it work?
> I am just an amature. Jack of all trades, master of none.
> We are retired and on a limited budget. Need to do work myself; but want to do it as right as possible that I can afford.


This is not for DUI or DIY site. Pro's only.


----------



## SC Plumbing Repair (Dec 7, 2020)

zboltman said:


> Wow, not quite the advice I was looking for. That being said. What do you think of my procedure that I outlined? will it work?
> I am just an amature. Jack of all trades, master of none.
> We are retired and on a limited budget. Need to do work myself; but want to do it as right as possible that I can afford.


Before signing up on this site you were requested to read the forum rules, the main rule being "Professional Plumbers Only"! It is posted everywhere and was even sent to you at the email you provided.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Put a piece of wax paper over the flange and use a clothes iron to heat the plastic and iron it flat. You’re welcome


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Just put a cake mold in and out the pipe and flange and pour ABS glue, let it dry.


----------



## zboltman (Mar 15, 2021)

I am an old desparate home owner. Please forgive me for not being a pro.
When I saw "Plumbing forum", I thought I could get some help from pros.
Instead I get shamed and put aside.
Gee thanks all you really professional people.
Really nice of you all to treat someone in need so wonderfully...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Mr. Zbolt
If you are a home* owner*, how desperate can you be? 
Dealing with what you appear to have may or may not be a simple fix.
Do you do your own auto repair? If so, you probably know the skills, not to mention the investment in tools, required for proficiency.
Plumbing repair is quite similar.
It's a shame you haven't cultivated a relationship with a qualified plumbing professional. You still can.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

zboltman said:


> I am an old desparate home owner. Please forgive me for not being a pro.
> When I saw "Plumbing forum", I thought I could get some help from pros.
> Instead I get shamed and put aside.
> Gee thanks all you really professional people.
> Really nice of you all to treat someone in need so wonderfully...


You say you can't afford a plumber, better sell that house asap if things have gotten that bad.

We've heard it all before. Regardless of your supposed situation, you're still not welcome here.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

zboltman said:


> Instead I get shamed and put aside.


And now you have been.............. wait for it.............
CANCELLED!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Tango said:


> Just put a cake mold in and out the pipe and flange and pour ABS glue, let it dry.
> 
> View attachment 128716



I forgot to say, the glue acts as self leveling flange. Mr. Bull would approve.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Don’t listen to these jerks. I would just go ahead with your brilliant 15 step plan exactly how it is listed. I don’t see what could possibly go wrong? The only thing I might add would be a few more beads of silicone around the base of the toilet and double up the plastic funnel wax rings too just to be safe.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

musta been your 500lb wife rocken as shes dumping.... 💩 💩 💩 💩 💩 💩


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Sstratton6175 said:


> Don’t listen to these jerks. I would just go ahead with your brilliant 15 step plan exactly how it is listed. I don’t see what could possibly go wrong? The only thing I might add would be a few more beads of silicone around the base of the toilet and double up the plastic funnel wax rings too just to be safe.


I hadn't read his plan until you mentioned it. HAHAHA


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

zboltman said:


> Replacing toilet on a tile floor, slab foundation.
> Toilet flange is bent up at each side, oh about 3/16" of an inch.
> View attachment 128714
> View attachment 128714
> ...


Make sure to use putty instead of silicone, it’s the superior product. We’ve debated it a “couple” times


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> Make sure to use putty instead of silicone, it’s the superior product. We’ve debated it a “couple” times


silicone ..because it works................


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Make sure to use putty instead of silicone, it’s the superior product. We’ve debated it a “couple” times


Then we have Sparky with his famous concrete recipe...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

the tried and true method is pour a liberal amount of hydraulic cement around the flange and it will tighten everything up solid,toilet sets level and everything,easy peazy,


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

sparky said:


> the tried and true method is pour a liberal amount of hydraulic cement around the flange and it will tighten everything up solid,toilet sets level and everything,easy peazy,


You know it might actually work for real!


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

thing is this dude was told all of this on a diy site. the site 2waxass went to after being run off from here


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Frodo said:


> thing is this dude was told all of this on a diy site. the site 2waxass went to after being run off from here


Just to let you know we don't help the DIY on this forum, pro's only forum. That's why you will see silly answers. There's a sister forum for it.

I erased a part of the post.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

You done hurted my feel feels and i need a safe space now
that dude is not me. he is the range boss,


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

zboltman said:


> I am an old desparate home owner. Please forgive me for not being a pro.
> When I saw "Plumbing forum", I thought I could get some help from pros.
> Instead I get shamed and put aside.
> Gee thanks all you really professional people.
> Really nice of you all to treat someone in need so wonderfully...


well your sad story has touched my heart...now fk off.........LOL.....................but to answer your question, there are plenty of DIY sights...but you chose to ignore the rules here and post..so you get the royal treatment..nothing personal, but you dont belong here and know you dont belong here...
and just like that..your gone...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Frodo said:


> You done hurted my feel feels and i need a safe space now
> that dude is not me. he is the range boss,
> View attachment 128785


if it was a real safe area..it would have crayons and finger paints......and just the mention of ammo would send snowflakes into a tizzy...


----------



## SC Plumbing Repair (Dec 7, 2020)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if it was a real safe area..it would have crayons and finger paints......and just the mention of ammo would send snowflakes into a tizzy...


I see it on here all the time and I have tried to figure it out on my own but I have to ask; What do you mean when you say "Snowflake"?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

SC Plumbing Repair said:


> I see it on here all the time and I have tried to figure it out on my own but I have to ask; What do you mean when you say "Snowflake"?


this..............


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

this bltch is a snowflake...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Frodo said:


> thing is this dude was told all of this on a diy site. the site 2waxass went to after being run off from here





ShtRnsdownhill said:


> this bltch is a snowflake...



I think she has mental issues combined with con artist manipulator syndrome.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I think she has mental issues combined with con artist manipulator syndrome.


if you look at most of the so called you tube influencers, they are a bunch of whinny schitheads looking for free schit...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

SC Plumbing Repair said:


> I see it on here all the time and I have tried to figure it out on my own but I have to ask; What do you mean when you say "Snowflake"?


Normally it would mean anyone who likes to be "politically correct" but many of them use it to mean anyone who expects a courteous discussion instead of just name calling.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if you look at most of the so called you tube influencers, they are a bunch of whinny schitheads looking for free schit...


They see other successful youtubers having followers and raking money from the ad revenue. They want the high life for no effort.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Normally it would mean anyone who likes to be "politically correct" but many of them use it to mean anyone who expects a courteous discussion instead of just name calling.


no, a snowflake is a wuss too fuking weak and thin skinned to take any critisism or have there feelings hurt...and then run and cry about it..then try to get whatever is said to them censored...so try again with your fake answer..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

If you think about it a snowflake usually melts right on contact. Hence the melt down of a fragile flake.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## SC Plumbing Repair (Dec 7, 2020)

Wow,,, The whole world is full of Snowflakes. 
If anything that I have said or will say offends you then let me be abundatly clear:
You will not infringe upon my 1st or 2nd ammendment rights, and I in return will not infringe upon your GOD given right to not listen to what I have/may have said.
I am not a politician so I don't give a rats a** about PC.

SRDH for President!!!!!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

SC Plumbing Repair said:


> Wow,,, The whole world is full of Snowflakes.
> If anything that I have said or will say offends you then let me be abundatly clear:
> You will not infringe upon my 1st or 2nd ammendment rights, and I in return will not infringe upon your GOD given right to not listen to what I have/may have said.
> I am not a politician so I don't give a rats a** about PC.
> ...


you got that right,,this is not the same world that was a few years ago....I dont get offended..I GET EVEN..LMFAO...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> You know it might actually work for real!


Yea I messed up didn’t I lololololo


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sparky said:


> the tried and true method is pour a liberal amount of hydraulic cement around the flange and it will tighten everything up solid,toilet sets level and everything,easy peazy,


well, expanding foam has the same consequences....I watched a carpenders helper spray foam around ALL the brand new windows in a custom house to seal the air gaps, he musta used the most expandable foam they made...a few hours later after they all expanded and hardened..not 1 fuking window could be opened..the sides of the window frames were pushed so tight against the frames of glass from the foam...so the next few days every window had to be taken out and reinstalled minus the foam......it was more than fun to watch...


----------



## hashbasket (4 mo ago)

Technologically, the installation of most plumbing fixtures, in particular the toilet, should be after finishing work, and here you need to know the rules of their installation on ceramic tile. Violation or carelessness in the performance of fixing your own hands will lead to damage to the plumbing. Maybe turn to the experts, I know this company among those whom I trust. I think they would make you exactly what you have in mind. I trust only professionals to do all the complicated work around the house, including plumbers and electricians. I just have a bad experience under my belt when my diligent fixing only led to a breakdownXD.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

hashbasket said:


> and here you need to know the rules of the PZ forum.











Introduce Yourself Before Posting In The Community!


Please take a moment to start a new post to introduce yourself here in our New Member Introductions forum section before posting in the community. :) Let us know your plumbing-related trade, any training you have had, and a little about yourself. - Community Management Team




www.plumbingzone.com


----------

